# Power steering lines. Is this correct



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I’m using the old lines and pump is this correct? Looks a little off


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

I just put mine on according to the service manual. You have your pressure line on backwards. Lines should come off of the steering box at about 60 degrees. Both lines should come off the pump at about the same angle. In my picture, the return line still needs to be trimmed. 

I would recommend replacing both of those lines. They look pretty bad.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks.
The crazy thing is I didn't remove the lines. They were like this when I bought the car.


----------

